# Lathe chuck adapter



## wooddove (Apr 20, 2011)

I have an older Shopsmith lathe that does not have a chuck.
I also have an older Sears(Atlas) metal lathe with a 4" chuck.
I tried to put the Sears chuck on the Shopsmith but although the shaft diameters are the same, the threads are different. The chuck from the Sears lathe would only go on the Shopsmith about 3/4 turn.
Question; does anybody make an adaptor, or are there any other solutions?


----------



## rjpat (Apr 16, 2012)

There are a number of different older Shopsmith models, it would help if we knew which model.


----------



## Shortslvs (Jan 13, 2013)

If you check ebay there are guys on there witb garages full of Shopsmith parts. I know o e in Orange county. Good guy.

My recommendation would be to get the proper part rather than an adaptor.


----------



## BIG OLD TIM (May 13, 2014)

Unfortunately, I will have to agree with Fred. Keep the Atlas chuck on the Atlas. Sounds like you have a 1" x 8 tpi and a 1" x 6 tpi disparity. BUT, before you buy a new chuck, be absolutely sure what the thread count and diameter of the Woodsmith lathe is. Most sellers on E-bay wont exchange. U-buy/U-keep!! Find a machinist or auto mechanic that will loan you the thread gauge or invest in one yourself. They are not that expensive and make good Insurance if you buy a chuck and the seller is not positive about the tpi. Adapters are out of the question. It would take at least two to reach the combination you need and that would place the chuck too far from the spindle bearings and could even cause a catastrophic failure. Bad enough to have a piece of wood flying across your shop... a metal chuck is real bad news! Good luck and Happy Turning!
TIM


----------



## swarfmaker (Aug 27, 2012)

Rather get a chuck for wood.A 4 jaw chuck is better for a wood lathe as stock is normally square. Metal lathe chucks are normally of heavier construction and the gripping surfaces are relatively narrow, not good for wood.


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Hi, woodenCross.

Two years ago I made this.
http://www.routerforums.com/woodturning-lathes/38556-chucks-my-lathe.html


----------

